# currumbin creek 11/03



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

I will be fishing Currumbin Creek again this sunday, 
i will launch from the upper reaches again, I think i found a nice spot in the canal areas.

will launch at 5am and fish until about 10-11am


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I should be able to make this, Galleon way bridge that you launch from isn't it.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yea thats where i launched from last weekend, and it wasnt too bad but there isnt many parking areas and theres a bit of a walk to the water.

i will post a better launching location if a few of you are coming along tonite


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ben

I think I am going to fish somewhere closer to home instead. I have limited time available.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries Wayne,

if you change your mind i will be launching from the galeon way bridge and fishing between it and the jetties

btw. i fished the bridge again this morning and got absolutely poleaxed by something, im guessing a good jack, he won the battle but now swims with a gold bomber in his gob lol.

hopefully i can get one in the morning,


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Ben,
Looking forward to tomorrows report. And maybe a pic of the Jack that took your bomber if you can get him.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

il try mate, but we all know the jacks down here dont always cooperate


----------

